# i want to water inject my vr6! help?



## Famous508 (Sep 5, 2008)

i've been considering my options and i have settled on water injection but im not really sure how to go about it







any sugestions?


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: i want to water inject my vr6! help? (Famous508)*

you cant be so nebulous. give us more information. aquamist is the gucci of WAI, check them out.


----------

